# cyprus and brexit



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Hi.
Is there a page on the forum or any form of goverment information as to cyprus and how brexit may effect uk residents on the island.. Appreciate very early days but just wondered if its being looked at in any way..


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

santa002 said:


> Hi.
> Is there a page on the forum or any form of goverment information as to cyprus and how brexit may effect uk residents on the island.. Appreciate very early days but just wondered if its being looked at in any way..


It's been discussed on here in the past and worth searching for. Nobody knows at this time what the effects will be but some applied common sense offers conjecture.

Pete


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Yes I can understand that, even UK does not know, the main thing I will be looking at is healthcare, at the moment we have reasonable cover as an EU member, but with a significant number of expats who are retired or are about to retire there, 2 years can be a long time to wait to get an answer. with potentially significant changes...........or not


----------

